# Player loyalties once committed to college - thoughts?



## Keepers_Keeper (Oct 22, 2018)

Posting this out of curiosity... not looking for an argument or debate, just curious where loyalties lie.  

What are your thoughts/experience - and why?
Once a player verbally commits to a college offer, should the player ...

1) Stay with the club and go to a different team once they are now committed? e.g. move from an ECNL team (eg:  2001 or 2002) to an older (composite) team or even non-ecnl team?
2) Stay with their team so uncommitted teammates have the same level of competition/team dynamic in their recruiting opportunities?
3) Play with a different club since the 'pressure' is off? 
4) other?


----------



## Dos Equis (Oct 22, 2018)

There is no hard and fast rule, it differs for every player and every family based on their circumstances and priorities. However, teams/rosters change every year, coaches move, leagues re-align. What is best for your player must come first.

That being said, if the club asked you for a one year commitment (and gave the same to you in return), then there are only a very limited number of circumstances that would result in my player leaving before that commitment is fulfilled. 

For us, it ia a matter of balancing where our player will best continue their deveopment and preparation for college (since playing time is a priority),  and where our player will be the happiest in their final year(s) of club soccer.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 22, 2018)

After my daughter committed she moved clubs at the end of the season.  This was six years ago and the soccer landscape was much different than it is now with GDA, ECNL, DPL,.......  She moved to a team to play with a few friends that she had played with when she was 12-14 and to also play for a really good coach.  She discussed the move with the college assistant coach and was told they (college) had no preference where she played as long as she was still playing.  They did make it known that they preferred that she skip HS soccer.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 23, 2018)

I think most college coaches would want their future player playing with the highest level team that they can so that they continue to grow and develop.  I also believe this is the best interest of your daughter so she is prepared for college.   Remember once in college it is a job and you are being payed to play.  Being properly prepared for the start of college is part of the deal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 30, 2018)

If your kid is happy with the team they are on then there is probably no reason to move. My DD moved to a more local team within her club to cut back on drive time to practice. She was one of four players on her team to make the move to the local team. It worked out.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 30, 2018)

I’ve seen parents move their kids from a “pay to play” DA club to a “Funded” DA club after committing in order to save money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’ve seen parents move their kids from a “pay to play” DA club to a “Funded” DA club after committing in order to save money.


That move could be worth 5 grand, sounds good to me.


----------

